# Weird Code



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What are you using to scan? ScanGauge II?


----------



## cruzers14 (Dec 30, 2013)

yes and when I check for dtc nothing comes up


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That looks more like an internal computer to computer communication code and not an actual diagnostic code.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When did you buy the scan gauge II? There was word the older ones weren't can bus friendly. Sunlinefan would know more as the threads never pop up when I search with AG app.


----------



## cruzers14 (Dec 30, 2013)

asus scanner with the latest updates


----------

